# Why I love Brasso!



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 21, 2012)

*I swear by brasso..it actually works wonders...see for yourself.*

Half polished








*Finished! Only thing used was brasso and steel wool.*







*And just so you don't think all I do is play with cruddy old bikes all day...I also get to play with pretty flowers *


----------



## Dave K (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow they turned out great


----------



## Boris (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely AFTER photos of the flower arrangements, but would you be kind enough to also post BEFORE the Brasso treatment photos of the arrangements as well?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 21, 2012)

*Brasso is amazing I agree...*

i like how well it cleans threads too


----------



## KurseD (Apr 21, 2012)

OUTSTANDING! I will give that a try for sure.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 21, 2012)

*Hey Miss Belle...check these out...haha*

I think youll like these...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 21, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Lovely AFTER photos of the flower arrangements, but would you be kind enough to also post BEFORE the Brasso treatment photos of the arrangements as well?




Don't be silly Boris...I don't use Brasso on the flowers. Only duplicolor will do!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 21, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I think youll like these...



LOl I DO like those. I literally could have made a commercial for Brasso today...I even introduced my niece to it and she polished the stem.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 21, 2012)

*according to wikipedia....Brasso has a long history...*

_History

Brasso has been in use for over 100 years, and originated in Britain in 1905. In 1904 Reckitt & Sons' senior traveller, W.H. Slack, visited the company's Australian branch, where he discovered such a product in use. Samples from Australian and US producers were then analysed by Reckitt's chemists, and by 1905 liquid polish under the trademark "Brasso" was being sold, initially to railways, hospitals, hotels, and large shops.[1]

The polish grew in popularity in Britain, eventually replacing the previous paste-style polishes. It has undergone very few changes in both composition and package design over the past century. Cans are often collected as a typical example of classic British advertising design.

In the U.S., the current Brasso product is not the same as the legacy product. The manufacturer, Reckitt Benckiser, has not produced the impregnated wadding version of the product for many years. The formula changed in 2008 to comply with U.S. volatile organic compounds law, and the metal bottle became plastic.

In 2010, Brasso brought out a new product, Brasso Gadgetcare. Gadgetcare is a versatile, non-abrasive gel that can be used on everything from LCD TV screens, laptop screens, computers, smart phones, PSPs, PDAs, iPads, iPods and iPhones. The plastic bottle is 50ml and is sold with a microfibre cloth._

Ok but can i brush my teeth with this stuff??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 21, 2012)

KurseD said:


> OUTSTANDING! I will give that a try for sure.




I use an old tooth brush to get in those threads and gently wipe off the gunk with a soft towel....works great on new departure model d threads...and nuts as well.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 21, 2012)

That looks like it removed pits as well, what level of steel wool did you use?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 21, 2012)

You are an artist BBelle for sure. And thanks for the plug on the brasso. 
I'll be honest as old as I am you'd think I should have known about the stuff. I do now...thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 21, 2012)

Brasso does a great job on faded, oxidized paint as well.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I have seen bars like that before?    They look great...


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 22, 2012)

I use brasso also and i have amazing results


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 22, 2012)

irene_crystal said:


> That looks like it removed pits as well, what level of steel wool did you use?



I used 000. It doesn't remove pits but if you have any chrome left at all it will shine it up.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 22, 2012)

*what to wipe on after brasso to protect it?*

a wax or something, what do you use to protect the chrome after the polishing?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 23, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I use an old tooth brush to get in those threads and gently wipe off the gunk with a soft towel....works great on new departure model d threads...and nuts as well.




Huh? Your teeth are threaded? I dread even the thought of mentioning "nuts" What a Brasshole!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 23, 2012)

*??*



Uniblab said:


> Huh? Your teeth are threaded? I dread even the thought of mentioning "nuts" What a Brasshole!



Bahahahah....nono I meant threads of the wheel axles....or any threads gunked up with old grease or even a little rust/dust/dirt or combination of the 3.  Stuff works so good I bet it would be a great aftershave...j/k....sorta


----------

